# Site One Account



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm going to request an account with Site One to makes things easier when purchasing chemicals. Does it matter if I set up a Home Owner or a business account? Will they limit what I can buy if I just do a home owner account?


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

Do you have to have an account to buy from there or can anyone just walk in and buy?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Anyone can walk in and buy


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Mewwwda said:


> Do you have to have an account to buy from there or can anyone just walk in and buy?


You do get discounts if you have an account though.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I'm going to request an account with Site One to makes things easier when purchasing chemicals. Does it matter if I set up a Home Owner or a business account? Will they limit what I can buy if I just do a home owner account?


I set up a business account. I was told you get a little better pricing but I've yet to buy enough to see if that's true.


----------



## athenslb57 (Aug 27, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Mewwwda said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have to have an account to buy from there or can anyone just walk in and buy?
> ...


Correct. I got a discount a few years ago when I bought my Lesco spreader.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

They told me business and homeowner accounts all get the same price for Celsius - $104. Not sure on their fertilizers though.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

gooodawgs said:


> They told me business and homeowner accounts all get the same price for Celsius - $104. Not sure on their fertilizers though.


I can confirm this for my local SC branch. I called a few days ago and they said Celsius was an "agency price" and was the same everywhere...$104. Of course there are numerous products SiteOne sells so YMMV on other products.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm mainly wanting to buy Celsius and soluble fertilizer. I've bought from them before but it seems the sales person was always doing me a "favor" to sell me the product. The latest was Dismiss last season. I'm planning on doing more local buys from them so just wanted no drama when I go in. I received an email from them setting up my account so I should be good to go. Thanks everyone for confirming I should be OK with the normal home owner account.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> I'm mainly wanting to buy Celsius and soluble fertilizer. I've bought from them before but it seems the sales person was always doing me a "favor" to sell me the product. The latest was Dismiss last season. I'm planning on doing more local buys from them so just wanted no drama when I go in. I received an email from them setting up my account so I should be good to go. Thanks everyone for confirming I should be OK with the normal home owner account.


My branch does this too. Every time I buy Urea, the guy says they don't stock it. I then say your website says you do. He goes back and can't find it. Looks at my phone clicks away at the computer and 5 minutes later he comes back with the bags of urea. Same guy has done this 3 times. It cracks me up. He always gives me the business price.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Redtwin I moved this from Warm Season over to General Discussion because this topic may benefit some Cool Season members too. :thumbup:


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm not sure what happened to my reply yesterday but basically I've always been treated like they're doing me a favor to even acknowledge me at times there. There certainly is no competitive pricing for me. I don't expect them to be the least expensive but they do need to be competitive.
With that said I rarely buy my chemicals there... pre-m and ferts only.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Their pricing for herbicides & fungicides is usually higher than places like Pestrong or Chemical Warehouse, or even DoMyOwn. But they were the only place around me where I could find 50 lbs of SOP last year (MOP is everywhere). When I went in to pick it up the guy at the counter seemed happy to chat me up and threw me a slight discount. Their fertilizer prices can be pretty good depending on what you need.


----------

